# Loading in Lifted truck



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey so this may seem kind of dumb but how is everyone with lifted trucks loading there four wheeler? I hate pulling around my little trailer everytime i want to go ride. I know they have longer ramps but im still not sure it will work. any ideas? BTW my truck is lifted 8" so its kind of tall.


----------



## TanMan (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a 6 inch with 37s and i just use ramps and back upto a hill or into a ditch to load it


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

ye that works at some places but a lot of times i dont have a spot i thought maybe someone made a speciality ramp or some homemade ideas they use for this


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

My truck is lifted 9" and I found its just easier to use a trailer. Saves a trip to the E.R. and don't have to keep buying new plastics for the bike or new back glass for the truck.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

sloboy said:


> My truck is lifted 9" and I found its just easier to use a trailer. Saves a trip to the E.R. and don't have to keep buying new plastics for the bike or new back glass for the truck.


Lol you may be right. It would just be nice to be able to.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^, I've bought my share of back windows by loading my wheelers up. When I lifted my truck and put the 35's under it and flipped my outlaw from how steep the ramps were, I bought a trailer. You can't ride if your laid up in the hospital.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

My old dodge had a 5'' lift and 37's and what I found that worked the best was the long ramps that had an arch in them. got them from Home Depot. and they folded in half.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

You can get ramps up to 11' long. I have a set of 8' ramps and it makes a HUGE difference over the old 5' ones I had before. 

I picked mine up used for $150. They are Black Widow ramps but longatvramps dot com sells some up to 11' and they are nice too.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I will have to check those out. Thanks guy and I've gone through back windows before myself. That's why I know have a headache rack.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL,,,,try putting a set of 11 foot long ramps in a 6 foot bed and tell me how that been working for ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^ I imagine they fold so it would be 5.5' in a 6' bed ;-)


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Lol 11' ramp, you may need some caution flags on the back if it doesn't fold


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a set of the 8' arched/folding ramps. They work great. The first time i loaded my 350 rancher in my ram 2500 on a set of tri-fold ramps, I swore I'd never do that again. The honda can walk a wheelie after all. The Brute would've killed me. I got mine used off craigslist for $75. Sweet!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They fold in half


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been loading my Rancher in the back of my F350 shortie for years with a 6' ramp... but it's got stock rear suspension..  The Brute seemes to go right in with no issues as well..


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

So you think some 8' ramps would be long enough? Or go for the longer ones?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They recommend the 11' ramps for a truck with a 4+" lift. I'd at least go with the 9' ones.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. I'll be shopping for a set


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^^^ I imagine they fold so it would be 5.5' in a 6' bed ;-)


 
Makes perfect sense, hence the 11' length. I was just thinking of these long ramps hanging out the bed of a truck with flagging on them looking like a pulp wood hauler and was :lmao::lmao:


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Safest way is to mount a winch in the box of the truck and have a extension for the controles then winch it up and in.


----------

